# Senior Reps -  Class 2015 {large share}



## twocolor (Oct 10, 2014)

Last February I interviewed some High School Juniors to be my senior reps for 2015.  We did a session in the spring and a session 2 weeks ago.  They get the 2 free sessions plus 25 senior rep cards/session with their images on them.  They get rewards for every senior that comes in with their card, and HUGE rewards for every senior that books a senior session and shows me their card.

I selected from 4 different social groups in the school.  Cheerleader, student government, honor society, and my son - auto mechanics/shop so that I could get a large range of coverage.

Here's a sample of what we came up with!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 10, 2014)

16





17





18


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice TC!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 10, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Very nice TC!



Thanks!  My son was in HEAVEN being the only boy with those girls!!  Poor kid, life is really hard sometimes!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 10, 2014)

Girl #2 is photogenic. She has that kind of look that 'bites' the lens well and I can see why she had more photos displayed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like these. Except #13.  The pose just seems awkward. All the other poses look really natural.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 10, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Girl #2 is photogenic. She has that kind of look that 'bites' the lens well and I can see why she had more photos displayed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, she was stunning.  Of course on the gallery they get to order from, I made sure and show an equal amount per senior.  Don't want anyone's feelings hurt, but she was very comfortable in front of the camera, and had some funky clothing which makes for a fun shot!



symplybarb said:


> I really like these. Except #13.  The pose just seems awkward. All the other poses look really natural.



Thank you.  I agree, 13 maybe isn't the best pose ... especially for a girl in a skirt.  I really struggled posing her.  She was definitely not overly feminine.  I hired a MUA to do the girls make-up before the session, and the girl in #13 didn't like her makeup at all.  She just said she doesn't usually wear makeup at all.


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 11, 2014)

Great shots. I'm going with 1 and 6 for my favs.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 11, 2014)

Some beautiful stuff here; thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Girl #2 is photogenic. She has that kind of look that 'bites' the lens well and I can see why she had more photos displayed.



She has a sort of Katy Perry thing going on!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > Girl #2 is photogenic. She has that kind of look that 'bites' the lens well and I can see why she had more photos displayed.
> ...



Oh if every subject was that easy to photograph!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 11, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Girl #2 is photogenic. She has that kind of look that 'bites' the lens well and I can see why she had more photos displayed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Katy Perry ish.

Oopsie, had not seen D-sizzle cover that already.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 11, 2014)

lol yes Katy eats photos for breakfast [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but c'mon guys I think she looks better then Katy [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 11, 2014)

Good stuff. Is this type of marketing normal or did you develop it?


----------



## twocolor (Oct 11, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> lol yes Katy eats photos for breakfast [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but c'mon guys I think she looks better then Katy [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She's MUCH nicer than Katy Perry as well!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 11, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Good stuff. Is this type of marketing normal or did you develop it?



Thank you.  In my area this is pretty normal.  I think there are 3 photogs using senior reps from the one highschool I market to.  I only market to the one in my town because I don't have the room to fit in more seniors than that.  I specialize in newborns and photograph them in the mornings.  Family sessions usually take up each evening, and that leaves me very limited room to fit in seniors which is sad, because you have so much freedom to bend the rules a little and get very creative when photographing seniors.


----------

